# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Weather Loach



## Anutter (Feb 1, 2005)

OK I have a 20G Long planted tank that is doing fairly well. Last week I introduced some new plants to the tank and with them came snails. Well I had been wanting to get a weather loach anyway, so I thought I'd make it my first fish in the tank since I'd read they were also good at eating snails.

Now my question is this: Should I be supplementing my loach's food? I don't know how many snails I actually have in the tank, but I can still see some on the glass. So I have no idea if the loach is actually eating anything and I don't want him to starve, but I also don't want him to let my snails live.







And since the loach is the only fish I have in the tank, he doesn't have any fish waste to eat.

What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## RayS. (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi, As far as I seen from experience, weather loaches don't eat snails. You will definitely need to suppliment his food. Sinking tablets will work well with him. Clown loaches work very well at eating snails and they get along with everyone. Ray


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, 

I don't know much about weather loaches, but does a fish that big really feed on "fish waste"? I would treat this fish more like the fish that it is, rather than something that will clean up. 
As for snails, depending on the species (you should check it out online first) they CAN be very beneficial to your tank. If they become too numerous and unsightly, there are plenty of ways to remove them, such as baiting a pot or cup with cucumber or such, and sitting it in the tank. 
Now that you have the weather loach, i would suggest you read as much as you can on the internet, and make sure you feed him.


----------



## Anutter (Feb 1, 2005)

I actually did read a lot online about this fish, that's where I found out they are supposed to be as good as clown loaches at eating snails. I just think the weather loach is more interesting than a clown loach. And speaking of snails, these are pond snails and are already enjoying my plants which I don't want in my tank. I'm fine with other snails and plan to get a mystery snail at some point, because I agree snails do have a place in the aquarium and weather loaches don't bother the larger ones because of their size. But I was just wondering if any of you had any experience with weather loaches as far as how long it might take them to become comfortable in a new tank and start eating. I mean he may be eating snails already, I just can't tell and thought maybe someone would have advice on how to determine that. I do know what types of food they like in addition to snails, I just can't find information on how much I should actually be feeding him, ie the fish in my other tank get fed several times a day, but only the amount that they can consume in x amount of time. This doesn't work with the loach because he is still kinda skiddish and hides a lot.


----------



## RayS. (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Anutter, I would just put in a pellet or two at a time, twice a day. He'll learn quickly that the pellets are meant for him. Weather loaches are an active fish by nature. Ray


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

loaches love snails so much that you won't have to worry about them not eating the snails. Even a very well fed loach will still snack









btw, how many loaches do you have? You mention "him". If you have only one then run out immediately and get 2 or 3 more. They NEED to be kept in groups.


----------



## Anutter (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replys. I did give him a couple of pellets this morning, but he hasn't touched them yet and I even dropped them right in the corner where he likes to hang out. 

Margolis, you mentioned getting more, isn't my tank size (a 20L) too small for more than 1? I'd love to get one more, do you think 2 weather loaches will be comfortable in this size tank? Thanks so much.


----------



## IZM (May 24, 2003)

I've kept weather loaches before and I have never seen one eat a snail.

Weather loaches get big. If you have the guy for awhile your tank will not even be big enough for one. They get into the foot (12in) range and are pretty stocky in girth. They may take a while to reach this size though. What type of substrate do you have? Weather loaches like to dive into the substrate if possible. If your substrate is gravel then of course this behavior would not be possible.

I would wait a few days and then start trying to feed him. Eventually, it will eat something.

Comfortable is realative. I have had fish that eat immediately and fish that take 4 days to take that first nibble.


----------



## RayS. (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Anutter, I guess they grow weather loaches big in Minn.







I've kept them for many years and never gotten one above about 6 inches. When he gets hungry enough, he'll eat the pellets. Ray


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by Anutter:
> 
> Margolis, you mentioned getting more, isn't my tank size (a 20L) too small for more than 1?


Your tank is too small for even 1, so more won't matter









In a small tank like that you should use kuhlii loaches instead. All loaches NEED to be kept with others of their own kind. They are very sociable creatures and do not do well by themselves.


----------



## Anutter (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok I was assuming my loach began eating this weekend, because the shrimp pellets were disappearing, but I tested my water this morning and my phosphates were sky high! Anyway, he seems to be healthy and swimming around much more, but I got another loach anyway because I didn't want him to be lonely and I plan on getting a larger tank this summer for my birthday so they will have a larger home before they get too big for the current tank (they are currently only about 3 inches long). 

However, this new loach must not have been very healthy, because he is definately not doing well. I got him on Sat. and all I have seen him do is lay on the tops of my plants near the top of the tank. He hasn't tried to jump (not that he could), swim or eat. The one time I saw him try to swim (I had stuck my hand in to remove a plant that had been uprooted, and I scared him) it was as if his back half couldn't move. I've also noticed his dorsal fin just lays against his back, it is never up. Any thoughts of what is wrong? I thought maybe he has a fungal infection because I did notice a slight whiteish patch on him yesterday, so I dosed the water with pima fix yesterday and today and plan to continue that for the 7 days. Any other thoughts? Should I just take him back to the LFS? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 22, 2005)

I have two weather loaches (male & female). I bought them to take care of my snail problem. They LOVE to eat snails! Now that I don't have snails in my tank, they munch on sprimp pellets, and they also like algae waffers. Just to warn you, if you have a female, she can get huge... mine is 3x the size of the male. Not aggressive, but quit "assertive". Still, I love these loaches!


----------

